# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  1st Cycle: Dbol/ Test Enth

## Grappler13

I started this cycle partly because of motivational issues and flame away if you need. However, in all honesty, I knew if I was juicing, I wouldn't miss a workout and the results would follow. 2003-2004 I lifted hard about 3 times a week and saw some nice strength gains but no size (my diet and 100hr/wk job cut into my recuperative possibilities). 2005: No lifting in the gym but built a 3500 square foot house myself so I worked my body but got nasty, lumpy fat.

So.......did my research, got the gear and here's what's up at day 34.

I'm 5'10" and started taking 30mg dbol /ed on Dec 28, 2005 (I was 189lb and bodyfat was 23%). I took the dbol for 28 days and suffered splitting headaches but the quick strength gains were seductive so I stuck it out: strict breathing during reps and a diuretic helped but my head hurt most of the first 4 weeks. 

On Jan 2, 2006, I took my first shot of BD test-e @ 250mg and shoot 250mg twice a week (planning on ten weeks). Also: Nolva 20mg/ed.

Well, today I'm still 5'10 obviously but I'm weighing in at 210 with 16% body fat. UNF%$&ING Believable!!!!!!!!!! I work out five on, one off and include lots of heavy compound moves like clean and press/deads/push presses and I am VERY HAPPY with the results thus far. And from what I've read the test-e is just kicking in!

Finally, I'm eating everything in sight including three protien shakes @ 1000 calories per day and the evening one, right before bed, includes two cups of cottage cheese, a Myoplex packet, peanut butter, and FLAX oil. MMMMMM

I feel huge; its all relative I know but damn........the results are sweet and after next week, I'll start cardio three times a week and drop the nasty bulking food. That's going to be hard I think. 

I WILL POST PICS SOON.

----------


## hoss827

Glad to hear your results went well brother  :Wink:  Can't wait for the pics  :Smilie:

----------


## Grappler13

Pics will be posted tonight but here's some excitement for me:

All of this is final working set and not on fresh muscle fiber but all are personal records:

Bench: 235 Once
Deads: 315 (5) Easy!
Squats: 315 (5) With a broken friggin' ankle!!!!!!!!!!!!

Doc said it was cool id the pain wasn't too bad. What does pain mean?

Also, I seemed to be leveled out at 206 but strength is still going up and 6-7000 calories/day is the rule.

----------


## jrose15

Wow, nice work grappler13 ...
I'm going to start running your same test eth/dbol cycle shortly-
Those results are VERY compelling - gives me even much more incentive/motivation if that's possible
Those dbol headaches of which you speak ... did you take anything specifically for them besides a diuretic?

----------


## Grappler13

> Wow, nice work grappler13 ...
> I'm going to start running your same test eth/dbol cycle shortly-
> Those results are VERY compelling - gives me even much more incentive/motivation if that's possible
> Those dbol headaches of which you speak ... did you take anything specifically for them besides a diuretic?


The headaches were vile. I mean like my head was going to explode. My BP was 165/100 or something like that and it is now 122/82. I'm honest on this board and conventional wisdom states that I should have been in alot better shape when I started cycle. My theory is that my vessels were not loosened up when I first hit the gym and after a serious pump/ set my head would pound. It did subside with as the workout went on but it was with me for at least the first five weeks.

I've found that I no longer have them but I'm 1) off the dbol and 2) in much better shape from all the lifting. If this is your first cycle, I'd stay away from the dbol but I know it's tempting for the immediate gains and strength (and you feel really happy besides the headaches. 

If you do decide to do it, watch your BP and be ready to drop it if the pain is too bad (back pumps OUCH!). Also, I found that if I git up and drank 32 ounces of water first thing in the morning, the headaches were less. Could be anecdotal as I only took them for four weks at 30mg/ed. Finally, IMHO, if you're not lifting REALLY hard yet, get at least a couple of weeks with good high calorie/protien diet BEFORE you start. I know how the motivation works: if I'm going to stick a 1 and 1/2 inch needle in my but twice a week I'm eating/sleeeping and lifting without a doubt.

Also, I may have mentioned this before but I can't get sore. I'll fatigue at the end of sets and such but sinceI started cycle, I just seem to grow without soreness. It's amazing. I'm really curious to see how much I can keep doing proper PCT. Keep us posted. Also, do youself a favor and take some before pics. I only have my 7-week photos to show and maybe a couple of pics of me fat in a bathing suit. We'll see.

----------


## sp9

Great thread. Glad to hear it is going well. I am motivated to start even more now. Was sick for a couple months and I get sore for 2-3 dats after working out a particular area. Can' wait to recover faster. Please keep us informed of your progress.

----------


## chest6

Great results so far. Glad you got your motivation down. I will be running the same cycle in about a year so I'll be watching this.

----------


## Grappler13

Wish I had taken some befores but this is what I looked like "before."
Ugly and lumpy with no form. I'll see if the wife will take some progress pics tonight.

Next three are me tonight Not the best but I'm happy with my tricep development thus far

----------


## jrose15

32 oz of water first thing in the morning? Interesting, I'll definitely keep that in mind if it comes down to it - could have just been placebo who knows ... though I know with dbol extremely important to stay hydrated even more so than usual ...
Yeah, after reading what you wrote and seeing what other people have written on the forums as well, I might just drop the dbol completely and go straight with test E - though it's very very very appe****g like you said to have that 'kickstart' and see almost immediate/instantaneous gains!

----------


## sp9

Great, I was hoping the 13 in your name wasn't for 13 yrs old. Anyway..Don't you love the test. I had my first test cycle at 32 and man I loved the added benefits of a high test system.

----------


## Grappler13

> Great, I was hoping the 13 in your name wasn't for 13 yrs old. Anyway..Don't you love the test. I had my first test cycle at 32 and man I loved the added benefits of a high test system.



First: How was your oct and how much did you keep from your first?

I'm 33 and I absolutely love it. Good sleep, good workout power, great recovery. It's really quite amazing. I'm going to see how much I keep in terms of strength post cycle with good lion pct and if it is substantial, I think I might do another enanthate cycle and throw in some deca around August 2006, maybe Jan 2007. I don't plan on doing that many cycles but the research seems to indicate that done correctly, a good test cycle for the average 30 something desk jocky (asuming he will work his ass off and eat) could potentially add years to his productive life. It's a shame that it is so frowned upon by the Congress (I work with them: their idiots looking for a scare story to pass another f**king law. Test seems to make me a little lethargic but it could be that I lift a bunch of tons of iron almost every day.

----------


## Grappler13

As promised.

----------


## Grappler13

Weight: 200 Even

Bench: 245
Squat: 325
Deadlift: 345 (five times)......On February 9, I could only do 315 for five and in mid January, I was failing at 290! Love Test. MMMMM Last shot for this cycle is this thursday.

----------


## Grappler13

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ghlight=twelve

----------


## Grappler13

It appears that I have gained 20-25lbs of muscle and lost 10 pounds of fat. I'm 13% BF today at 197. Loved the first cycle!

----------


## Grappler13

PCT's almost over and I nailed 405 on the deadlift the other day. Huge improvement for the year everwhere. Second cycle will be the exact same......I think.

----------


## BigDaddy2003

hey thats awesome results man, im currently working on something like that i am doing a 10 week cycle of Test E myself but no DBOL . im at about an estimated 19% BF and looking to drop some weight.

out of curiosity did you notice more weight loss when you were taking the DBOL?
i have noticed while im on test e that i havent really been loosing but a pound or 2 a week but i just keep telling myself that im putting more on in muscle then im loosing in fat so its sort of balancing out the loss.

any suggestions on added weight loss during training would greatly help me out
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=238530 here is a link to my post about my first cycle which i will keep updating as the weeks go bye it has my current workout routing on it so leme know if theres anything you would add to it

----------


## DakarM

nice gains...starting my Test E/Dbol cycle today...hopin it goes well

----------


## theforce3169

Awesome results and very inspiring. I just got some Test-e and some oral Turinabol . So, I am very anxious to see how it goes.....keep up the good work and I'll post info about my cycle in the forum

----------


## theforce3169

> Pics will be posted tonight but here's some excitement for me:
> 
> All of this is final working set and not on fresh muscle fiber but all are personal records:
> 
> Bench: 235 Once
> Deads: 315 (5) Easy!
> Squats: 315 (5) With a broken friggin' ankle!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Doc said it was cool id the pain wasn't too bad. What does pain mean?
> ...



Hey, I am a little slow......I am confused about your workout......when you say "final working set"....what do you mean? How many sets are you doing total? What do you warm up with? Do you raise your weight for each consecutive lift????

----------


## Grappler13

> Hey, I am a little slow......I am confused about your workout......when you say "final working set"....what do you mean? How many sets are you doing total? What do you warm up with? Do you raise your weight for each consecutive lift????


I always start my workout with a compound movement of 15 to 20 reps: like squat, clean and press, or deadlifts. I then give my body about three to five minutes to get the blood running through the muscles. For my workout, I mostly do four sets of each exercise and shoot for a weight that will give me ten reps on the first, six on the second, four or so on the third, and one to two on the last one maybe with some negatives if I've got a good spotter. I don't try for hypertrophy so I keep my reps low compared to alot of the bros here. I think hte rule for size is closer to ten reps per set.

----------


## PeteyK

...wow good job man, i was thinking about doing a test enth/dbol cycle and after hearing that im gonna get on that right away. what did u use for ur pct and how much weight did u lose after it was all over?

----------


## Grappler13

> ...wow good job man, i was thinking about doing a test enth/dbol cycle and after hearing that im gonna get on that right away. what did u use for ur pct and how much weight did u lose after it was all over?


My weight is back to exactly 191 and stays pretty constant. My lifts are still where they were on cycle and more on a few but I "LOST" 20 pounds. When you calculate in BF% with the weight gains/loss it appears that I was able to put on about 15 to twenty pounds of muscle that I've kept while losing the same in fat. If I had been thinner pre-cycle (like I am now), I'd hope to have actually put on some permanent weight.

----------


## DakarM

im on week 3, runnin 500mg/week of enth and was runnin 40mg Dbol /ED but stopped the Dbol after 2 weeks because i just got a new job and wasn't able to get to the gym for 4 days...i put on 15 pound in the first 2 weeks!! it was awsome...i am going to run some winstrol the last 6 weeks at 50mg/ED...plan on gettin back in the swing of things tomorro(new job is wearin me out because of the 105 degree weather!!!)...

----------


## Grappler13

> im on week 3, runnin 500mg/week of enth and was runnin 40mg Dbol/ED but stopped the Dbol after 2 weeks because i just got a new job and wasn't able to get to the gym for 4 days...i put on 15 pound in the first 2 weeks!! it was awsome...i am going to run some winstrol the last 6 weeks at 50mg/ED...plan on gettin back in the swing of things tomorro(new job is wearin me out because of the 105 degree weather!!!)...


Ditch the Winny and see how you react to a simple cycle like your running now. Mentally, week 10 is alot different that week 3. I think it would be best to run the enth out to 11 or twelve weeks and then do proper PCT. Assuming you are eating and training you will gain some great muscle. When you're done, you will have some extra fat but let your new muscles compete with your food for a while. You'll drop your fat without the winny over time. All I did was Doc Sust's 3x3 all during pct. Great workout bridge. Don't try and do it all in one cycle. Good Luck

----------


## tiger909

how were ur side effects grappler hair loss/ gain, acne, libido?

----------


## train410

awsome keep it up

----------


## Grappler13

> how were ur side effects grappler hair loss/ gain, acne, libido?


Dbol : Evil headaches alleviated by lots of water
Test-e: No sides except muscle and LIBIDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PCT (Nolva and Clomid): One zit on my right shoulder. That's it.

----------


## TommyTrainR

Kepp up the great work

----------


## bray

all sounds great, i dont have any doubts about the cycle im goin to run. 
dbol 30mg week 1-4 
test prop 500 mg week 1-12 
i have nolv for pct 
ive been reading and ill run hcg too just gonna research to make sure i run everything right.

----------


## TommyTrainR

> all sounds great, i dont have any doubts about the cycle im goin to run. 
> dbol 30mg week 1-4 
> test prop 500 mg week 1-12 
> i have nolv for pct 
> ive been reading and ill run hcg too just gonna research to make sure i run everything right.


You realize he's running test enth and no prop, right?

----------


## heavyrotation92

first cycles are always the best. enjoy it now. sadly, you won't ever enjoy the rest of your cycles because you'll always think you didn't gain as much as the first.

----------


## Snrf

What is doc Susts 3x3?

----------


## otnemeM

Where are the post.pct pics?

----------


## halfbake

I'm so bookmarking this. Great job man. Are you up to giving some advice? Good luck bro.

----------


## BIG-N-Brazil

Bookmark huh...its 2 1/2 years old. I hope he is off by now.

----------


## finny1000

how much cardio was you doing a week and for how long?
i was going to try a cycle out like yours 
500mg test e a week for 10 weeks
400mg deca a week for 8 weeks
30mg dbol ed for 4 weeks

but im at 28% bf at the min
i was going to do the cycle but with 30mins cardio every day
what do you think?

----------


## Grappler13

Hello there AR board. Stopped in to say hello  :Smilie:  It's been a while.... It's very interesting: this cycle completely changed my physiology. Despite not lifting like I used to, I still have a lot of the gains this many years later. It's a crime that these compounds are illegal per se.

----------


## kronik420

> Hello there AR board. Stopped in to say hello  It's been a while.... It's very interesting: this cycle completely changed my physiology. Despite not lifting like I used to, I still have a lot of the gains this many years later. It's a crime that these compounds are illegal per se.


welcome back

----------


## bdos

Welcome back you gonna pick up where you left off fill us in on whats been happening what was your final stats?

----------


## Denbritle

> how much cardio was you doing a week and for how long?
> i was going to try a cycle out like yours 
> 500mg test e a week for 10 weeks
> 400mg deca a week for 8 weeks
> 30mg dbol ed for 4 weeks
> 
> but im at 28% bf at the min
> i was going to do the cycle but with 30mins cardio every day
> what do you think?


I know this was a while ago, but did you ever do this cycle? Did you have good results? I have similar stats and it will be my second cycle.

----------


## Maka

Started by Grappler13, 02-01-2006!

----------

